# What printer and software do I need to make my own t-shirt tags?



## ifrikia.street (Jun 28, 2009)

I want to my own tags and I would appreciate any advice on this.

- Photoshop or Illustrator?

- Size breakdown for every tag (the general sizebreakdown)

- What printer do I need?

- What kind of paper do you recommend?

- What should I absolutely not forget to write on my tags?


----------



## topsy cret (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: Frequently Asked Questions in the Relabeling and Finishing Forum: New here? Read Me*

Are you talking about the hangtags or the neck tags? Creating a neck tag like that and sewing it on is actually the most cost efficient. If you have taraway tags or tag less shirts this type of method wold eliminate the hassle of unstitching, yet still look retail with a woven neck line tag. Most seamstresses will probably charge more for having to unstitch a few hundred shirts.

-Create it on Illustrator 

-There is no general size, weather its a hang tag or woven tag. Here are some designs you can choose from for a woven tag. [media]http://cruzlabel.com/images/stories/gallery/new/folds.jpg[/media]

-I would get them professionally printed

-You should absolutely not forget to put your brand name


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: Frequently Asked Questions in the Relabeling and Finishing Forum: New here? Read Me*



ifrikia.street said:


> - Photoshop or Illustrator?


Either will work



> - Size breakdown for every tag (the general sizebreakdown)


The same breakdown as your shirt orders 



> What printer do I need?


Printer for? What are you planning on printing? The example you show are woven labels. The hang tag is usually professionally printed.



> - What kind of paper do you recommend?


If you are asking about tagless labels, do it yourself printing will not wear very well. 



> - What should I absolutely not forget to write on my tags?


Make sure everything on the label you are replacing (except brand name) is on your label


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Put me in as another vote for Illustrator and 'get a professional printer to do it' (you _can_ use Photoshop if you're more comfortable with it, but Illustrator is better suited to this kind of work).

I also agree brand name is the only 'must not forget to put on hang tags' (hey even then, I'm sure there could be a good hang tag without it). I'd suggest avoiding too much text. A short company blurb might be okay, but don't go on and _on_ about company history and values. Aesthetics will convey a lot of your message and values without expecting people to read; something most people hate doing.

Your colour choices are easily the most important thing, in my opinion.


----------



## ifrikia.street (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks for the advices, I initially ment hang tags and I think I will let a proffesional print that. 

About the colors what do you think of black and white with a nice design?


----------

